# Cute nicknames for ... (girls names)



## Amygdala

Hi!

There's a few girls' names that my DH and I like a lot, but can't think of any cute, unique nicknames for. So I thought I'd see what you ladies can come up with for these. All suggestions welcome, the more the better! :thumbup:

Helena (HELL-eh-na)
Elena (eh-LAY-na)
Katherina (cat-ah-REE-na)
Hermione (her-MY-own-ee)
Aletha (ah-LEE-tha)

Would love to hear if you've got any cute ideas for me!


----------



## Embovstar

hiya,

whats the reason that you want a nickname anyway?? I can't think of any tbh but I do think Elena is really pretty :)

Nicola xx


----------



## LoolaBear

Amygdala said:


> Hi!
> 
> There's a few girls' names that my DH and I like a lot, but can't think of any cute, unique nicknames for. So I thought I'd see what you ladies can come up with for these. All suggestions welcome, the more the better! :thumbup:
> 
> Helena (HELL-eh-na)
> Elena (eh-LAY-na)
> Katherina (cat-ah-REE-na)
> Hermione (her-MY-own-ee)
> Aletha (ah-LEE-tha)
> 
> Would love to hear if you've got any cute ideas for me!


helena - lena (lee-na) lenie, helly belly (cutsie mummy baby nn!)
elena - same as above or layna
katherina - kat, kittie (because of the kat association), rina, trina, rennie
herminone - minnie, hemmie
aletha - thea, allie

they are all i can think of hun. hope you like the suggestions. personally i like hermione the best and love th enn minnie. xx


----------



## Amygdala

Uuuuuuuh I love Minnie for Hermione. Or Mimmie even. Kitty is cute too.

Nicola, I just like the idea of having a really cute, individual name for them when they're little but I'd like them to have proper Lady-names for when they're grown up. I have quite a grown-up, traditional name but my mum and granny always called me by a cutesy little nickname (and still do sometimes). I just like it because when I was little it made me feel special and loved so I'd like to have nicknames for my kids as well.


----------



## LoolaBear

Amygdala said:


> Uuuuuuuh I love Minnie for Hermione. Or Mimmie even. Kitty is cute too.
> 
> Nicola, I just like the idea of having a really cute, individual name for them when they're little but I'd like them to have proper Lady-names for when they're grown up. I have quite a grown-up, traditional name but my mum and granny always called me by a cutesy little nickname (and still do sometimes). I just like it because when I was little it made me feel special and loved so I'd like to have nicknames for my kids as well.

aw yeah mimmie didnt think of that or meemee thats another one! see more and more for hermione :winkwink: looks like its a good un there :haha: xx


----------



## Amygdala

I actually absolutely LOVE Hermione. I'm just not sure about it because of the whole Harry Potter connection...


----------



## LoolaBear

i woulodnt associate it with harry potter, i went to school with a hermione so ive known it since before harry potter lol. xx


----------



## mommytobe1

Helena (HELL-eh-na)- i have a friend named helena - we call her helley 
Elena (eh-LAY-na)- i also have a friend elena - we call her lenny 
Katherina (cat-ah-REE-na) Kat, Ree/Rie, Katina 
Hermione (her-MY-own-ee)- miney, herm, 
Aletha (ah-LEE-tha)- Lee, Allie 

Hope these helped!


----------



## MUMOF5

Helena (HELL-eh-na)- Hellie, Hels, Lena, 
Elena (eh-LAY-na)- Ellie, Ella, Lena, Laney
Katherina (cat-ah-REE-na) Kat, Katie, Kate, 
Hermione (her-MY-own-ee)- Mimi, Hermy, Miony
Aletha (ah-LEE-tha)- Al, Allie, Leith

xx


----------



## RubyRainbows

I LOVE the name Elena / Elaina / Alaina / Alayna

The nicknames El, Ella, Ellie, Lainy, Ally, Laina, all come to mind! (My fave is Elaina nn Lainy)


----------

